# The History of Tyco Pro



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe that you will find the stroy of Pat "Mr. Tyco Pro" Dennis very fascinating.

Ron Bernstein "The Toybaron" had to opportunity to have in-depth discussions with Pat about his time at Tyco.

See

www.riggenho.com

for details.

This section of Hobbytalk's board has provided some great track ideas from many people. You will find Pat's track made of PC board material equally fascinating. 

Best,

Terry


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Terry, this is a great artical.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

fantastic read.. thanks!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the article it was nice to look back.


----------

